# ***NSFW***      Hanna



## Trever1t (May 24, 2014)

This morning's adventure 



_POR4130-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr



_POR4207-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr



_POR4220-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr




_POR4394-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr




_POR4302-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (May 24, 2014)

I really need to trade gigs with you for a while!!


----------



## Trever1t (May 24, 2014)

come on down! Or up or over! 

I'd love to hear thoughts, critique, tips, suggestions on whatever comes to mind. I am still quite the student and everyone has a valid opinion.


----------



## mishele (May 24, 2014)

Damn, you live too far away!! I would love to shadow you on one of your shoots!! Oh and maybe drink a little!


----------



## pixmedic (May 24, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> come on down! Or up or over!
> 
> I'd love to hear thoughts, critique, tips, suggestions on whatever comes to mind. I am still quite the student and everyone has a valid opinion.



not me.

 unless _*wowzas *_is considered a "valid opinion"


----------



## LarryLomona (May 24, 2014)

Gorgeous!! A really beautiful shot with very nice lighting and colors


----------



## Trever1t (May 24, 2014)

mishele said:


> Damn, you live too far away!! I would love to shadow you on one of your shoots!! Oh and maybe drink a little!



Shadow, no way, you'd be looking down the barrel


----------



## FITBMX (May 24, 2014)

I am totally out of things to say about photos, that are all just so great!


----------



## Trever1t (May 24, 2014)

Think of something!



_POR4207-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## pixmedic (May 24, 2014)

perfect?


----------



## Trever1t (May 24, 2014)

Oh come on, have i graduated to the top of my class...no I don't think so but yeah, she's beautiful isn't she? Her skin naturally perfect. body of a dancer.


----------



## JoeW (May 24, 2014)

Nice work, attractive model.

Here's my critique.  I like #2 more than #1.  #1 seems a bit too "vanilla" to me in terms of the pose and expression.  Let me be specific:
#1:  Given the background, I'd like a little more backlighting behind her to create some separation/dimension from her hair and the wall.  Left arm...I want to do something different with it.  At minimum, a bit of separation between the arm and the top.   Don't have her look straight on to the camera--move the chin 1-2 inches left or right to make it a bit more dynamic.  Right now, she's a lovely model, attractively shot but the pose and expression tends to de-emphasize her curves.  
#2:  I like this shot much more.  The expression is just a bit warmer, the pose seems a bit more dynamic to me.  

Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## Trever1t (May 25, 2014)

Thank you again JoeW!


----------



## Virgil (May 25, 2014)

Excellent work.. Some kinda lighting to separate her hair from the back ground might add to the photos.


----------



## EOV (May 25, 2014)

Well if you are forcing me to pick apart a beautiful picture I can. Is that the way her necklace is supposed to look on the second shot? I find it slightly distracting. If it wasn't supposed to look like that, ie the chain part was supposed to be in back, it makes me think attention to detail was lacking. 

That said only because you forced me! Otherwise very beautiful photo once again Trevor.


----------



## Warhorse (May 25, 2014)

While I admire your photo's very much, and am glad to see your work, I wonder why is it you only shoot Asian women?


----------



## Trever1t (May 25, 2014)

Warhorse said:


> While I admire your photo's very much, and am glad to see your work, I wonder why is it you only shoot Asian women?



Well that's not so! If you look at my port on Flickr or FB you'll see Latinas as well   Where I live is extremely culturally diverse and the majority of women who want to model are Asian....plus I love women with some flavor. 



_POR4220-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Warhorse (May 25, 2014)

I SEE!   :mrgreen:


----------



## Trever1t (May 25, 2014)

_POR4394-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


I'm not terribly happy with the color tones in this one...just couldn't seem to get it right.


----------



## Trever1t (May 25, 2014)

Anyone care to comment on this last addition?


----------



## snerd (May 25, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> Anyone care to comment on this last addition?



She has that Phoebe Cates look, very pretty. That's as far as I can cc it.

ETA: the photo is not showing for some reason, I need to click on it and go to Flickr to view.


----------



## Trever1t (May 25, 2014)

snerd said:


> She has that Phoebe Cates look, very pretty. That's as far as I can cc it.
> 
> ETA: the photo is not showing for some reason, I need to click on it and go to Flickr to view.


Oh!  I'll fix that when I get home!


----------



## D-B-J (May 25, 2014)

Beautiful model.  As with your other shots, my only complaint is the lack of detail in the models hair.  I think this shot would be _perfect_ if there had been a touch of fill-flash on the top/side of her head, to provide a bit of detail in her hair.  Otherwise, I think the posing, lighting, smoothing, etc is all excellent.  Probably one of my favorite series I've seen from you lately.  

Cheers!
Jake


----------



## Trever1t (May 25, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Beautiful model.  As with your other shots, my only complaint is the lack of detail in the models hair.  I think this shot would be perfect if there had been a touch of fill-flash on the top/side of her head, to provide a bit of detail in her hair.  Otherwise, I think the posing, lighting, smoothing, etc is all excellent.  Probably one of my favorite series I've seen from you lately.
> 
> Cheers!
> Jake


Ya I travel light and without lighting but you're right,  of course, a little back light would be wonderful there


----------



## D-B-J (May 25, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful model.  As with your other shots, my only complaint is the lack of detail in the models hair.  I think this shot would be perfect if there had been a touch of fill-flash on the top/side of her head, to provide a bit of detail in her hair.  Otherwise, I think the posing, lighting, smoothing, etc is all excellent.  Probably one of my favorite series I've seen from you lately.
> ...



Maybe a reflector? Can't get much lighter than that!


----------



## pixmedic (May 25, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> Anyone care to comment on this last addition?



yea...Flickr wont let me "like" the photo enough.


----------



## manny212 (May 25, 2014)

Nice!!!


----------



## Trever1t (May 25, 2014)

Fixed the bad link. No reflectors, I travel light. A speedlight is easy to carry and set on the ground off to one side behind her would've been great.


----------



## Trever1t (May 25, 2014)

Are you tired of Hanna?



_POR4302-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## snerd (May 25, 2014)

Man, yer killin' me!!

She seems to be a natural for it, though.


----------



## Austin Greene (May 25, 2014)

#4 and #1 are my favorites, by quite a margin. 

I love the color profile of #2, but her right arm...I wish I could just see the tiniest bit of hand to convince me she actually has one. The rest are fantastic, I'd only make the last one slightly warmer, though I'm not sure about chopping off her legs, I think doing it the way you did is about as good as it gets. 

Excellent work! I'm tempted to drive to San Jose and shadow you on a shoot!
Austin


----------



## D-B-J (May 25, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> _POR4394-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> I'm not terribly happy with the color tones in this one...just couldn't seem to get it right.



Clone out that ugly tag!


----------



## Trever1t (May 25, 2014)

lol, I meant to, I promise! I don't like the image as much as the others in the set, it's a bit too in your face for me I think.She's gorgeous ya but not port material.


----------



## shaylou (May 25, 2014)

Do you need an assistant?


----------



## Trever1t (May 26, 2014)

LOL, I don't think these girls would be as comfortable if I had an assistant...unless she was smoking hot. Now taking applications!


----------



## jaomul (May 26, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> LOL, I don't think these girls would be as comfortable if I had an assistant...unless she was smoking hot. Now taking applications!


I'm waxing my legs as I am making up my cv


----------



## FITBMX (May 26, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> Are you tired of Hanna?
> 
> 
> 
> _POR4302-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr



Is she on a golf green, or are you that good at lawn care?
It is a great photo, but I most say the grass was the first thing I saw!


----------



## FITBMX (May 26, 2014)

Austin Greene said:


> #4 and #1 are my favorites, by quite a margin.
> 
> I love the color profile of #2, but her right arm...I wish I could just see the tiniest bit of hand to convince me she actually has one. The rest are fantastic, I'd only make the last one slightly warmer, though I'm not sure about chopping off her legs, I think doing it the way you did is about as good as it gets.
> 
> ...



I also wander how it would look if you kept her legs. Other than that #4 is great, I love everything else about it!


----------



## Trever1t (May 26, 2014)

FITBMX said:


> Is she on a golf green, or are you that good at lawn care?
> It is a great photo, but I most say the grass was the first thing I saw!



Putting green, yessir.


----------



## BGeise (May 27, 2014)

Her pose go the first and last seem like she was either uncomfortable or awkward


----------



## ronlane (May 27, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, you live too far away!! I would love to shadow you on one of your shoots!! Oh and maybe drink a little!
> ...



In front of it, now THAT'S a heck of an idea. "If you need me too, I'll forge, I mean sign her model release...." lol


----------

